# Don't you hate being sick?



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

cold, flu, etc.

is there any greater plight to the human condition? it is totally incapacitating...


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes. It just sucks, no other way to say it. My ex-wife used to say "men turn into helpless little babies when they're sick". And she's right...or, at least it's true for me. I am completely worthless, I turn into the whiniest, grumpiest person in the world. I'm better off just left alone lol.

I hope you feel better. I just got over a really bad cold. Rest. Hydrate. All that stuff.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah. I hate sicknesses that will simply make me drowsy and not much else. I don't know what's wrong with me but sometimes I get tired all the time and I have desires to sleep for 15+ hours, and can when given the opportunity. I hate the drowsiness from being sick. Talk about being completely and utterly useless.


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

I like it. It gives me something to do.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes I hate being sick. The worst part for me is vomiting, or especially the dreaded feeling that I need to get up and vomit, while I try my hardest to avoid it.

The drowsy and sore feeling is bad also.

Thankfully I rarely get sick anymore, other than a slight fever and soreness, it's been about two or three years since I've been really sick.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I love being sick cuz it make my voice sound sexy.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

2Milk said:


> I love being sick cuz it make my voice sound sexy.


lol that was unexpected


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yesss! Hell....you don't want to do anything.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Fortunately, I rarely ever am. As far as colds and flu and those kinds of things. I've only ever been truly sick with that kind of issue once in my life. And yeah. That sucked a lot. I guess I can say this much for SA (at least in my case). It seems to be good for not getting infested with other people's bugs.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have been pretty good at not catching things. It probably helps that I have to get a flu shot for the work I do and I'm really good at keeping my hands away from my face. I'd say I am more troubled by becoming wrapped up in negative thoughts. It is almost like having a virus that you have to overcome to feel good about yourself and start feeling effective at life again. Perhaps, not the comparison you were looking for.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

get more antioxidants.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

i hate being sick sooooo much......i used to get alot of colds like 4 times in a month....but now im better.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

That's a great wording OP. I didn't use to get this sick when I was going to school and taking prozac, I notice I was getting sick more when I stayed home too long and when I made out with 3+ guys in the same month. Getting sick shows me that I shouldn't bite my nails anymore, I shouldn't kiss anyone, and I should get out more. I always wash my damn hands, but sometimes I can be so horny and stupid.

You're right, it's so incapacitating and it causes me even more depression.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes just started one today and it sucks when mentally you're motivated to do stuff but physically can't.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

momentsunset said:


> Yes just started one today and it sucks when mentally you're motivated to do stuff but physically can't.


 hope you feel better soon


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

The Library of Emma said:


> hope you feel better soon


thank you I hope so too I have things I gotta do the next few days and don't wanna cancel.


----------



## Merkurial (Oct 12, 2016)

I hate to be ill! :frown2: That really sucks, especially if you live alone and there's no one who can care about you during these moments :frown2: Besides I feel so bad in such cases because of my throat...:crying:


----------

